# Shimano SH-GR903 flat pedal shoe opinions? / Shimano GR9 2022



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

I came across this review for them Shimano GR9 shoe review looking for a replacements for previous GR7 (which stuck like glue, almost too much) and Crank Brothers Stamp shoes

That claims the shoes new ultread has almost no grip. This same reviewer, Claims the Stamp Brothers Stamp shoes have excellent grip!? Crankbrothers Stamp Lace shoe review

I own the Crank Brothers Stamp , I'm replacing them after 5 rides (and out big $$$) as they literally have 0 grip. None. I mean , I can wipe my feet around on top of the pins like their on a wet cloth on tiles.

It would be convenient at this point to think the reviewer is nuts but he apparently tried multiple pedals and also reviews all the other flat pedal shoes on that site.

Surely someone else has tried these and can confirm (the SH-GR903 / GR9 2022 model)? I run One up Alu or Deity TMAC for pedals.


----------



## Macrezz (Sep 10, 2021)

Just bought a pair of 903's last week. Expecting them tomorrow. Also hoping for feedback from someone who has bought them.


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

Macrezz said:


> Just bought a pair of 903's last week. Expecting them tomorrow. Also hoping for feedback from someone who has bought them.


I ended up returning mine without trying them. The tread was super hard and when I sat them on my pedals I don't feel like the pins lined up well. It's annoying they marketed as more grip while reducing the softness because under a durometer measurement they would be clearly softer. 

Got myself a pair of five ten impact pro , which unfortunately are as heavy as work boots but my god will they protect my feet. The shimano definitely fit better and seemed to be a better trade off for weight and protection, Maybe they would of gripped , shame I'll never know.

Good luck , I hope yours work out, Make sure to post your pedals with your result so other people can figure out what matches!


----------



## Macrezz (Sep 10, 2021)

I don't think I'll keep mine either. The sole is almost as hard as my current GR9's (2020's). I can't see it absorbing a load of M4 screws. I though the hex pattern was going to be deeper. So there would be more of a natural grip without the need to make holes in the rubber. The hex is 2mm deep at best, with sloped edges which I can only think will hinder grip. Would have thought a flat edge might be better.
Also, the tongue is not attached. I got the impression (my bad) that the neoprene cuff was a neoprene sock. So debris that gets on the lace area can work its way into the shoe. Not a deal breaker but definitely a loss of a feature. I do a fair bit of walking through uncut areas looking for building potential. The cuff would help though.
Fairly disappointed. I really wanted these to work out. Saw them on GMBN new tech bike show episode last year.
Hopefully I'm completely wrong about everything I just said. I'll buy them again and try them out if people start recommending them.


----------



## soto (Jul 16, 2004)

I got to see and try these on at the backcountry store in SLC a week ago. I was curious because I've gone through 2 pairs of the previous model. I liked the previous model, they were very comfy, but grip was so-so and the sole was way too stiff for me - and I'm over 200lbs. 

Trying on the new ones, I immediately noticed the better flex in the shank. Not as stiff as the previous model. Flex in the shank of the 903's felt more in line with what I like - a bit o flex to feel the pedal - but not too much that it kills your feet. (more like a freerider pro - not a noodle like the freeriders).

Didn't buy - need to save some $$ and just broke in a pair of specialized 2fo roosts...which are amazing. So much better than free rider pros, freeriders, livewires and hellions. A great shoe that has grip, and the perfect flex for tailriding. Nice to have more good options. So sick of 510's, soles wear out in less than 3 months for me. 

Can't wait to hear more about durability and grip - cause I want to try these when the roosts wear out.


----------



## Wheelonly (Jul 11, 2021)

I am always looking for the perfect flat pedal shoes but everything always falls short. I loved my freerider pros but no gaiter(neoprene cuff). Im currently running the adidas 5.10 trailcross shoes with the cuff. I forget the actual name but might be the mid pros? They are pretty awesome shoes but durability is a concern as the sole has two holes already after a few months. They are super comfy as I am also a big rider at 245lbs. 
I am curious about the 2fo’s you spoke of. I was af my LBS and they had a pair that had a cuff. I did not know specialized made them with a cuff. My local trails are hard packed sand so a cuff is essential! Im going to grab the 2fo’s or these shimano GR9’s


----------



## Adongadoobah (Oct 9, 2021)

I can't recommend the Five ten impact pro enough. At first I thought too big, But actually it's how they feel while fitting. My legs hardened up and they no longer feel heavy and they participated in a pedal and shoe rock destruction without any damage to my foot. Sole holding up well after about 10 rides. No visible damage yet. Fat Deity TMAC pins helping on that front.

I got my Shimano GR7 warranty replaced instead of refund unfortunately. However , Despite the impact pros having more grip on the TMAC (while the gr7 have none), nothing has more grip then GR7 + One up aluminium (the thin pins sit in the slots on gr7) too much grip, But if I ever wanted to hit jump lines one day I might grab another pair of oneup pedals just for the purpose (sold with my old bike)


----------

